# Dark Eldar



## Syph (Aug 3, 2008)

Dark Eldar are rumoured to be on the cards for Q1/2 of 2010 (now apparently Q3/4 2010 at the earliest), having repeatedly been pushed back and back.

The latest info on the pointy-eared space pirates, some courtesy of Brusilov:


Phil Kelly is writing the Codex.
Big changes: miniatures, extra background in addition to the new Codex.
Jes Goodwin believed to be the miniature man.
Some suggestions the Codex is ready, and we're waiting on the models now.
Some *old* (Juan Diaz test pieces) greens of Dark Eldar models from Spanish GD08:


----------



## Syph (Aug 3, 2008)

A pic that's been doing the rounds for a while of a Dark Eldar-esque weapon done in CAD. Splinter Cannon basis?


----------



## Syph (Aug 3, 2008)

News from GD Spain suggests Jes is _still_ working on the models - we're looking at least a year away.


----------

